# Paying TV licence by monthly direct debit. Getting rid of tv do I have to pay balance



## zepplin (14 May 2011)

On the face of it the following would seem to be a simple question.

I have a TV licence paying by monthly direct debit. There are 10 months to go.

I wish to get rid of my TV as I do not watch it and cannot afford the licence anymore.

So do I have to continue to pay the remaining 10 months, even if I no longer have the TV?


----------



## ajapale (14 May 2011)

Moved from Askaboutlaw which is for legal matters not discussed elsewhere on AAM.

Please post in the correct forum/sub forum.

Title expanded.


----------



## Jo1708 (16 May 2011)

Hi,

I had a similar issue in that I moved out of my own house and into another house where a tv licence had already been bought.  As I pay by Direct Debit, I rang An Post to ask if I was within my rights to cancel the Direct Debit as the licence was no longer required.

I was told that I was still liable to pay for the entire year.


----------

